# What camo



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Well what camo is everybody using this year i myself am using Break up infinity absolutely love it but im looking for Mossy Oak original Bottom Land Full Foilage Or Original TREESTAND somebody please help me on where i can find these patterns other than ebay


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mossy oak infinity!!! except I have a ghille suit in that pattern. I also have some really nice realtree APG, it just depends on the price, and the quality.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Mossy oak break up.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Early season:
Realtree APG
Middle of season: 
Realtree AP
Late season:
White coveralls

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use any kind of camo I have available. I have 1 coat that is realtree ap and I like it, and I also have a heavier winter coat that is in mossy oak break up. It all works, I havn't had any change in deer seeing me based on my camo pattern.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i run a mix of predator, apg, ap, some mil-spec.. it all works as long as movement is kept to a minimum. the big thing to remember is you don't want camo to black out at distance and not blend in to the background


----------



## KEH2984 (Aug 28, 2011)

predator or true timber


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mossy oak Break up all season


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i run a mix of predator, apg, ap, some mil-spec.. it all works as long as movement is kept to a minimum. the big thing to remember is you don't want camo to black out at distance and not blend in to the background


Have you tried any of the winter mil-spec Jacob?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Natural gear camo for me! I would like some mothwing though.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Predator, and old army surplus stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

MO Break up infinity.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

MO break up infinity


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

max 1 for me, blends into desert perfect


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Mainly realtree AP it liik reelly good for wher i hunt.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

mossyoak baby :wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Little bit of everything here. Some Predator deception brown, apg, mo treestand, and maybe some hardwoods grey.


----------



## easttnarcher (Sep 4, 2011)

Mossy Oak Break up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be wearing Realtree AP, I'd like to get some advantage max-1 though for Florida and for when I go out to Colorado but I dont have the money right now for it.


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

Max-1 or Open Country for me.....I am a desert rat.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

HD or hard woods blends in really well here in ohio


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Rea ltree ap. Has anyone tried the vertigo stuff?


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Predator brown deception, and advantage timber


----------



## archer 1234 (Oct 17, 2011)

realtree ap


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Asat


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

mossy oak duck blind


----------



## HuskerBear (Aug 19, 2009)

was using mossy oak the last few years. just got my asat leafy suit in today and I think I'm really going to like it.


----------



## tjbeyer (Jun 23, 2011)

ASAT all the way - it truly works in all situations and will not blob out at a distance and breaks outline excellent at close range - like from a treestand during archery. The vertigo pattern is a good pattern for the same reasons. What do you look like in the in your preys vision. ASAT also backs their camo up - they will buy it back from you. Just my oppinion - I have given and sold all my previous camo and solely use Asat now.


----------

